# Walther lg400 Ft Alutec



## Andy D (May 11, 2020)

for sale is my lg400 ft , brought new in end of January this year and not been used for the last 10 week's 

it comes with Warren Edward's adjustable hamster,

Mick trouman's titanium air cylinder + original steel cylinder

it has the Absorber which is not fitted to these as standard but its there just need's fitting and setting up !

Brand new spare regulator not that you should need it these reg's are bomb proof

all the paperwork /tool's fill valve etc are all there

Hard case included

Looking for $1700 face to face deal, im willing to travel with half of the payment made upfront!











































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy D (May 11, 2020)

Here it is pals


----------



## Andy D (May 11, 2020)

I don’t know why I can’t send more pictures. Pm for text/phone call is fine 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

